# Sharpening Silky Saws?



## CacaoBoy (May 4, 2021)

I understand that Silky Zubat and Ultra Accel saws cannot be sharpened due to the process used to harden the blades. Has anyone had luck sharpening them reasonably quickly and easily? Or is replacing the blade the best/only option?
Thanks.


----------



## Philbert (May 4, 2021)

I don’t know about the hardening. But you need a ‘feather file’ for the tooth shape. 

I suppose that you could try filing one tooth near the end with a depth gauge file, and see if it removes metal or skips across?

Philbert


----------



## KarlD (May 4, 2021)

I’ve had a close friend spend ages trying to sharpen them...it was a time consuming dismal failure. Just get a new blade and reuse the handle and fixings. For the amount of work they do they are SO cheap even when buying a new one every few months


----------



## mad_mat222 (May 4, 2021)

Dremel or grinder with a really thin blade. You can get reasonable results if you go steady. I just did my hand saw and hedge trimmer and worked well


----------



## ATH (May 16, 2021)

For the saws that are sharpenable, the feather file does a pretty good job. I've got a few Sugoi hand saws and a couple of Hayate saws that I've kept sharp.

For the impulse hardened blades, the feather file doesn't cut it (bad pun intended). Like @mad_mat222 suggested, a Dremel is the better choice. I got some cheap diamond blades that do the trick: https://www.menards.com/main/rotary...277164191.htm?tid=-2818785063446237824&ipos=3

I find it more difficult to get good results with this. I think it is both the metal of the blade and the fact I am not able to keep angles and pressure consistent as I can with a file.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (May 17, 2021)

I have tried a few times but only got it about 75% as good as new and because you take off the hardening, it doesnt last that long


----------

